# Can/WILL anyone suggest what they know about natural approach for Leukemia



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

Our 16 yr old was diagnosed back in Jan of this year. I have since been reading soooo much. I have read Billy Best whom 20 yrs later is cancer & healthy today! Also Katie Hartley's story. Will someone give suggestions he now is saying NO more chemo!!! This is sooo hard! Tia everyone for your stories.


----------



## Snydley (Feb 22, 2012)

wantingagirl2b#4 said:


> Our 16 yr old was diagnosed back in Jan of this year. I have since been reading soooo much. I have read Billy Best whom 20 yrs later is cancer & healthy today! Also Katie Hartley's story. Will someone give suggestions he now is saying NO more chemo!!! This is sooo hard! Tia everyone for your stories.


Hi-
I would ask his doctor about clinical trials testing immune checkpoint inhibitors. Anti-PD-1 treatments are showing promising results for many cancer, and side effects are much better tolerated than chemo.

GL


----------



## mummamilk (Jul 15, 2003)

Cancer loves sugar. High fructose corn syrup is cancers favorite food.

I would seek help from a holistic internal medicine doctor.

I am not sure if teens can participate in clinical trials. It would be good to check into.

I imagine it is hard to get a teen on board. The body works best on a clean diet. Everything in it's all natural fresh organic state.

Chemo destroys the body. Only he know how his body feels. Let him make the choices in his treatment.


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

As a former cancer patient, there is nothing I hated more than nutritional advice. Everyone had a superfood to suggest, or an overall strategy (raw, organic, vegan, high fiber, juicing, whatever) and while I was on chemo, they were all hellish. I wound up with chemical burns in some very sensitive places, and now and then, I'd eat something healthy that was so challenging to digest that I spiked a fever because of it. If I had avoided broccoli, I could have skipped some ER trips. When you're sick, eat what you can handle. Aiming to eat only the perfect things can mean you don't eat, which can make you sicker. I wound up retreating to childhood comfort foods (mashed potatoes, lemon yogurt, carnation instant breakfast) in order to feel better. The cancer doesn't seem to have noticed either way.

Chemo is awful, and it's extra hard for a teen to feel deprived of normal teen experiences that he reasonably expected to have with his friends. It's hard to see past that. Are there any support groups or counseling resources available to him?


----------



## wantingagirl2b#4 (Jul 4, 2006)

It's been a long time I have been away. I couldn't figure out my password and just getting back on here. Thanks for all the input. It has been a very hard 3 1/2 years of chemo!!!! He was finished with chemo May 18th, 2017 wooooo hooo! Celebrated with a trip to six flags!  Unfortunately we are left with a destroyed immune system that now they want him to rely on hyquvia to get his numbers up for his immune system to be able to fight off infection, because chemo has destroyed everything! Has anyone here used the paw paw protocol?
It's my understanding it's an herb that has been studied for 35 plus years and with some pretty effective numbers!!!! Thinking of doing it with the NSC Beta Glucan and Protese Plus from Nature's sunshine products. I appreciate all of you mama's thanks for listening and your input is much appreciated.


----------

